# Second Date Clothes help



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a second date with a guy i met a few nights ago comming up in a couple nights.

I met him at a bar, and our first date we went to the movies, i was pretty casual cause well i like to be comfy at the theaters. (i just wore jeans, a tank top and a cardigan)

Our second date is going to be dinner cause he 'wants to take me on a proper date' we are going to an italian resturant and he will be picking the place. I am not entierly sure what to wear cause i do want him to think i look nice, but i dont want to be under or over dressed.

normaly i would wear a "go too" outfit. but i already wear my favorite pair of jeans and i do not want to wear them again in less than a week (i know he would not notice but i would be worried the whole date that he would)

any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2010)

hmm. I'd exchange the jeans for a pencil skirt, and keep the singlet and cardigan, along with a pair of ballet flats. It's feminine without being too over dressed or too girly.

I think a dress would be inappropriate for a second date - too over dressed, although it'd depend on the style of dress


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Rosie's ideas are great.

I would only add to include another piece of jewelry and maybe change the hairstyle a bit - if you wore it up on the first, consider wearing it down on the second - that kind of thing.

Have fun on your date honey!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 2, 2010)

I say whatever you are comfortable in, go with that!! Congrats on the 2nd date


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 2, 2010)

why thank you. he is a hottie, so i am super nervous (even more so than i was on the first date)

I think i like that idea of just changing the skirt cause it is still a really simple outfit which is how i like to dress, but slightly more dressed up

It doesnt make a diffrence that our date will be during the week most likely and not on a weekend right?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2010)

no - if anything, you can be MORE dressy because you could potentially have been at work





on the weekend, if you're dressing up a lot, it can only be for him, whereas on a weekday, you might just have come from a work appointment or something.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 2, 2010)

well i am still in school and on break which he knows. Idk. i am just odd. and super nervous. i am hoping that the date is as good as the first and that there is still a conection


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 2, 2010)

How very exciting! Have a great time on the date and let us know how it goes.

I'm sure that you will be stunning whatever you wear, but I do like the idea of the skirt.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay, so what we do on the date will be semi weather dependant so i decided if we o to dinner a skirt, but if we go to the zoo (aka if it is not gross out) i will wear pants so my legs do not freeze off


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have a plan! As others have said, most men dont notice things like this...I did however go on a few dates with a man who would comment on my nail polish everytime...like 'still wearin the same colour' or .. 'your polish is chipped' .... but that is a weird exception to the rule!


----------



## Darla (Jan 4, 2010)

I was going to say you can take your cue from him, but since this is the second date that might be impossible. Do you know where you are going to go? (maybe i missed that in my read). Better to be maybe a bit overdressed than under. (classy looking girl)


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 4, 2010)

it will be either italian and than bowling or the zoo in my area.

It will really depend on his schedual he only has off for a 24 hour period this week so we cant go till at least next week


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

If you go to an Italian restaurant don't wear white or order spaghetti.



You will be fine, be relaxed as you can and wear something comfortable. Take Rosie's advice. Have fun and let us know how it went.


----------

